# High value treats for training (ideas)



## TuckersMamma (Aug 8, 2019)

I searched but maybe not enough so I thought I’d start a thread, instead. I’m happy that our new pup is enjoying safe yummy “human” foods safe for him. I am feeding dry food for meal but am enjoying giving him high value treat options when training him or rewarding positive behavior. 

Of course he’s in puppy class and I alternate to high value as he looses interest at the 45 minute mark. LOL. 

Same goes for training around the house. 

I’d love some ideas and I’ll search this forum too. So far our pup enjoys cucumbers, broccoli, bell peppers and then apples and bananas (highly moderated due to sugar) as well as blueberries. 

Recently I made a dog version of a protein pancake with just whole egg, oats and extra virgin olive oil. It cuts nicely after chilled and cuts to nice tiny quick chewing treats for training. 

Am just getting into natural foods for his training and treats or just because he can have a snack - moments. 

Thanks! 
Mish ?


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

We used pieces of kibble as the basic treat probably 80% of the time then very tiny cubes of cheese, apples, no nitrate hot dogs microwaved and cut into tiny pieces, dried liver, and Wellness puppy treats cut into fourths. As he got older I cut cooked chicken breast into cubes and froze them individually on a cookie sheet before I bagged them up but they were a little messy in class. Rukie is very food motivated so even the tiniest taste of anything works well.


----------



## TuckersMamma (Aug 8, 2019)

cwag said:


> We used pieces of kibble as the basic treat probably 80% of the time then very tiny cubes of cheese, apples, no nitrate hot dogs microwaved and cut into tiny pieces, dried liver, and Wellness puppy treats cut into fourths. As he got older I cut cooked chicken breast into cubes and froze them individually on a cookie sheet before I bagged them up but they were a little messy in class. Rukie is very food motivated so even the tiniest taste of anything works well.


Chicken does sound messy but yummy. Here’s the egg/oats. We’ve taste tested it here and he loves it lol. 

Cheeeeeese. Always a good one too. Thanks! I don’t think I can stomach liver even for him tho hahaha


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Those do look good and not messy. I will try a batch. Did you cook it like a pancake or bake it?


----------



## TuckersMamma (Aug 8, 2019)

cwag said:


> Those do look good and not messy. I will try a batch. Did you cook it like a pancake or bake it?


Like a pancake. I used organic whole eggs in a carton (that’s all that’s in them). And literally Quaker Oats original. Mixed. Olive oil in the pan and yep just poured it in and flipped. I cooled it off in the fridge then cut them up. They’re plain as heck but good. ?


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

When she was little, i used pieces of her food for training. 

She is super smart and now even at almost 4 i can teach her new things once in a while i use her current treats which is carrots.

Carrots are what i use to get her to pose for pictures too, especially the ones i do at holidays with my son lol


----------



## mzilke (May 4, 2019)

I thought cheese made dogs hipper


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

We like Zukes mini salmon and chicken treats because they're nice and small for training. For high value we used exactly what other people have mentioned - cheese, no nitrate added all beef or turkey hot dogs, or cut up chicken. It was definitely messy in class but they were the most effective at maintaining Luna's attention. 




mzilke said:


> I thought cheese made dogs hipper


Only if they know the appropriate wine or craft beer to pair it with obviously.


----------



## Rion05 (Jan 4, 2016)

Only if they know the appropriate wine or craft beer to pair it with obviously.[/QUOTE]

:laugh:

We use sliced mozzerella slicks as training treats. Small and they don't need to spend time to stop n chew.


----------



## TuckersMamma (Aug 8, 2019)

Only if they know the appropriate wine or craft beer to pair it with obviously.[/QUOTE]

Hahahahaha !!


----------



## TuckersMamma (Aug 8, 2019)

He definitely loves cheese too. I’m kinda impressed that he loves my doggie version of protein pancake bites tho. LOL. And then I paired apple tiny pieces with cucumber. I made my husband laugh when I busted out this little fruit salad in a bag at class today. I so did. That is a little moist out of the bag tho! LOL


----------



## Aidan0311 (Jun 12, 2019)

Tucker’s Mom, great idea on the pancakes! I’m going to try those for sure! I went to the store today and forgot to get the cucumbers! I did get him some veggies though. So far for training I’ve mostly been using little pieces of chicken, turkey, or just kibble. He loves everything it seems!


----------



## TuckersMamma (Aug 8, 2019)

Lori Dwyer said:


> Tucker’s Mom, great idea on the pancakes! I’m going to try those for sure! I went to the store today and forgot to get the cucumbers! I did get him some veggies though. So far for training I’ve mostly been using little pieces of chicken, turkey, or just kibble. He loves everything it seems!


Omg Lori, the pancake thing is so inexpensive and goes a long way. As long as it cools way down in the fridge first they cut into good squares lol. I made the first one rather thick with oats so it was firm. Bland, tummy safe. So far. ?


----------



## Natalopolis (Dec 15, 2018)

I second the dried liver, my Lando loves it! We also do Zuke’s peanut butter treats, but I cut them in half because Lando inhales them and then coughs. We have a trainer who dips a wooden spoon in peanut butter, then holds it facing up with a bent elbow. When the pup complies, she just holds it down and he can get a lick of peanut butter. She swears by it for training loose leash walking, since it’s so easy to treat them, instead of fumbling with a kibble. She also says she’s never met a dog that wouldn’t do anything for a bit of scrambled egg. That’s obviously better for stationary training sessions, but we’ve found that Lando is very focused when he thinks he might get some egg. It’s also super healthy so I don’t worry about empty calories! 

Here’s Lando’s “waiting for a treat” face—he knows I have a piece of chicken for him ?


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

Someone on this forum mentioned cutting up hot dog slices into quarters, putting on a paper plate with a paper towel and microwaving. That person said to do it for 5 mins; it took me a week to get the smell of burnt hot dog out of my kitchen, so I do it in 1 min increments, and usually only get to 3 mins before I feel like enough moisture is out. I let them cool off and Barkley LOVES them; we've been using them for off-leash recall in a park by our house. If he knows I have them, he doesn't stray far. Can't say they are the "healthiest" treat, but I love his response to them. We only use them 1-2x/week, though.


----------



## TuckersMamma (Aug 8, 2019)

Natalopolis said:


> I second the dried liver, my Lando loves it! We also do Zuke’s peanut butter treats, but I cut them in half because Lando inhales them and then coughs. We have a trainer who dips a wooden spoon in peanut butter, then holds it facing up with a bent elbow. When the pup complies, she just holds it down and he can get a lick of peanut butter. She swears by it for training loose leash walking, since it’s so easy to treat them, instead of fumbling with a kibble. She also says she’s never met a dog that wouldn’t do anything for a bit of scrambled egg. That’s obviously better for stationary training sessions, but we’ve found that Lando is very focused when he thinks he might get some egg. It’s also super healthy so I don’t worry about empty calories!
> 
> Here’s Lando’s “waiting for a treat” face—he knows I have a piece of chicken for him ?


Oh my goodness Lando is adorable !!! I’m totally trying the wooden spoon for loose leash. That’s a wonderful idea !!


----------



## Aidan0311 (Jun 12, 2019)

Definitely trying the PB spoon thing as well. Sounds like an awesome idea! The lady at Hollywood feed told me to make sure I gave him either organic PB or fresh ground. I think she said something about the sugar, xylitol, being bad or maybe another ingredient in regular stuff.


----------



## mzilke (May 4, 2019)

I hate beer so I guess it's going to be wine


----------



## TuckersMamma (Aug 8, 2019)

Lori Dwyer said:


> Definitely trying the PB spoon thing as well. Sounds like an awesome idea! The lady at Hollywood feed told me to make sure I gave him either organic PB or fresh ground. I think she said something about the sugar, xylitol, being bad or maybe another ingredient in regular stuff.


Ok so obviously I got to figure out what I’m doing wrong. Tucker isn’t as disciplined with a spoon so much as he is treats or “jackpot” (treats after). The spoon is like putting cat nip down for a cat hahaha.


----------

